# 802.1.2 Floor Drains in Food Storage Areas



## Mech (Jul 12, 2016)

2009 IPC

802.1.2 Floor drains in food storage areas. Floor drains located within walk-in refrigerators or freezers in food service and food establishments shall be indirectly connected to the sanitary drainage system by means of an air gap.  Where a floor drain is located within an area subject to freezing, the waste line serving the floor drain shall not be trapped and shall indirectly discharge into a waste receptor located outside of the area subject to freezing.

Exception: Where protected against backflow by a backwater valve, such floor drains shall be indirectly
connected to the sanitary drainage system by means of an air break or an air gap.


I have a food processing plant with floor drains located inside a drive-in (fork lift) refrigerator and a drive-in freezer.  Do these floor drains need to be indirectly connected by an air gap since these are not walk-in refrigerators or freezers? 

I am thinking they should have an air gap.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## north star (Jul 12, 2016)

*@ ~ @ ~ @*


I would state that in addition to being "drive-in"  type
food storage areas, ...that they are also classified
as "walk-in" food storage areas as well, therefore
Section 802.1.2 applies.

Also, ...IMO, you could fall back on Section 801.2
Protection.


*@ ~ @ ~ @*


----------



## cda (Jul 12, 2016)

So


north star said:


> *@ ~ @ ~ @*
> 
> 
> I would state that in addition to being "drive-in"  type
> ...




You have wisdom beyond this world,,,   International wisdom,
Interstellar wisdom


There is a fifth dimension beyond that which is known to man. It is a dimension as vast as space and as timeless as infinity. It is the middle ground between light and shadow, between science and superstition, and it lies between the pit of man's fears and the summit of his knowledge. This is the dimension of imagination. It is an area which we call the "Code Zone"


Why do they call it a driveway, when you walk on it??


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 12, 2016)

I concur with north stars post. But I miss the rotating planet.


----------



## cda (Jul 12, 2016)

Pcinspector1 said:


> I concur with north stars post. But I miss the rotating planet.




..........


----------



## skipharper (Jul 13, 2016)

Yes


----------

